# Another spur report 9/27



## 4wahoo850 (Jul 16, 2012)

Trolled from the spur to the dumping grouds. Found a shrimp boat pulling, hooked up 3 (prob small blck fin) and lost them all. Finally picked up a 45# wahoo in open water. Trolled back over the MOB and past a log with about 20 nice triple tail and quickly picked up 3 more nice hooters off of it in the 25-40# range. Other than that pretty slow all day. No bills but great day on the water and got to bring some meat home this time. Also one small dolphin. :thumbup: Good crew and good fish!!! Ben did go to the ER when we got home. When he gaffed a wahoo and it slid off into his big toe on the release. 9 stitches.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report! 

You didn't try to get any of the triple tail!!!!!


----------



## 4wahoo850 (Jul 16, 2012)

We never could find the log again. We searched forever trying to find it and circled the spot but nothing. Trust me, I would have loved to bring a couple of those things home tho.


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

Good trip. We you catch wahoo off of logs are you casting for them or trolling by the log repeatedly?


----------



## 4wahoo850 (Jul 16, 2012)

Trolled back around the log. Never got a chance to throw at it.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice trip! Sucks about the toe, though.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Awesome report, cant beat wahoo steaks.....I carry a marker buoy for just such occasions after the same thing happened to me but I will probably just lose it if I ever get the chance to use it.


----------



## 4wahoo (Oct 23, 2007)

*The Paul Harvey (hope you have a strong stomach)*

Billy didn't give the full story, these pics will help







3rd wrap in the ER







Before 12 stitches







See the chunk of me hanging off







Still a good day!

The biggest one is the one that got me 40-45lbs. I know that crocs aren't steel toes but that was through my croc. I've gaffed hundreds of these things and never had one come off the gaff and go after me like that. hit so hard and fast I didn'y think I was cut at first... Suckers are bad! I'll never again wonder how the can clip a leader so quick! Funny thing is we caught him on a cedar plug rigged on 100lb leader.

And yes it was the first fish we caught that got me. But I was going to the ER any way and it was going to be a few hours before we got there...why not get some revenge on his kin! The joke is I guess they were biting that day!

I wish I had a camera when we got to the ER and I told them I was bit by a fish. They didn't believe me until we pulled off the electrical tape wrap job and I sprayed blood all over the lobby:blink:


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Hard core right there!


----------



## FATSTACKS (Jun 30, 2011)

Nice ER post! Good thing he did not get you under the toe and take one of the tendons. Andrews Institute would have appreciated the business! I definitely respect the fact that you kept on fishing and took no prisoners of war! You defeated the enemy! Bet the toe started "talking" to you later that evening! Almost munched that part of it completely off! :thumbsup:


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Major ouch right there!! I am always worried about gaffs, big hooks and flapping fish!


----------



## JVT (Jun 5, 2009)

Several years ago one of the neighbors at our OB condo and his college age son caught a large wahoo (>75 lbs). The son was carrying the quite big fish over his shoulder to the fish cleaning station when he lost his grip on the cold and slippery fish. It landed on his big toe - and took it clean off. 

He only has 9 toes to this day.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Dang, hate that bout the toe, i woulda just duck taped that lil thing rite up!! LOL Hey, steak that hoo meat bout 1 1/2, cut out skin/bone/red, wrap in bacon, splash with soy sauce, grill like a steak, when done, cover with cheddar/monzarella when melted, EAT UP!! Awsome meal!!!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Badass. Awesome ER pics. I've always wanted a wahoo battle scar


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> Badass. Awesome ER pics. I've always wanted a wahoo battle scar


Be very very careful what you wish for !!


----------

